# new Sim Card in iPhone making icons and images too large to see



## lilib1984 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just added a sim card to my iPhone in Germany because i am planning on staying in germany for a month. It's an iPhone 4

(it's a canadian iPhone from Bell canada).

It works okay i was able to make phone calls, but all the images and the icons are really big to the point that it makes it hard to see what app to use or what key to press.

I was wondering if there is a way to put the icons and all back to the normal size. And if so, how do we do this?


thank you


----------

